# Looking for Advice



## mhall11B34 (May 2, 2017)

Deer season was horrid, the only deer that when in my freezer was the one that committed suicide on the side of my truck.  Turkey season isn't looking any better...  So once the season is over I am going to be hunting for hog on stewart.  I need to put meat in the freezer for the family that just grew to a total of 10 * that's a story for another time* So where are the Hot spots on post?


----------



## bfriendly (May 8, 2017)

Never been to Stewart, but is there not a WMA Near you? I bet there are hogs on it

Go man Go!!


----------



## mhall11B34 (May 9, 2017)

I am given to understand that you can only hunt pigs on WMA's with whats in season.  Turkey Season is about to end to that's out.  That's why I am looking at stewart, that and because of my wonderful Battalion I pretty much live there now.


----------

